# Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD ?



## vaibhavtek (Feb 5, 2008)

How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD ?​ 
Read this guide and learn how to burn a DVD movie to playback in your 
home DVD player

*Step 1*. Download *AVS Video Converter* and install it.

*Step 2*. Start > All Programs > AVS Media > AVS Video Tools > AVS Video Converter

*www.cmybbimages.com/users/public/w264611k38.png

*Step 3*. *Select Output File Type* Click the To DVD 

*www.cmybbimages.com/users/public/a114622g38.png

*Step 4*. *Choose Input Video File(s) or DVD*
Click the uppermost Browse button on the right. Navigate to the location where you keep your video files or DVDs, and select the video that you would like to convert and burn to DVD or VCD. Click Open.

*www.cmybbimages.com/users/public/l502883s38.png

*Step 5*. *Select the Output Location* 
Click the bottom Browse button on the right > Choose the location where you would like to store a temporary video DVD folder on your computer hard disc > Click Save.

*www.cmybbimages.com/users/public/w535604z38.png

*Step 6*. *Select the Output Format Profile* 
In the list of Profiles select one of the available profiles. *www.cmybbimages.com/users/public/i441135j38.png

*Step 7*. *Convert Video* 
Click Convert Now 

*www.cmybbimages.com/users/public/u313156l38.png

Step 8. *Burn DVD* 
Insert a blank CD or DVD media. Select DVD burner from the list (if you have more than one). And click Start burning!

*www.cmybbimages.com/users/public/s457587l38.png

And Now Enjoy..!!! 

Source:-*www.youtubetoipod.biz/guide/burn-avi-divx-xvid-mpeg-itunes-to-dvd.html


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

And the source is this

Once again dude....!! even after 572 posts, you don't seem eager to learn.. Frankly, every time you post I'm tempted to search and post the source. Don't worry, I'll be your nemesis until you start posting sources yourself.. 

Reg the tut, thanks..!! But we have many freewares to do these jobs..  and of course, those with new DVD players can directly play divx files from data DVDs..!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

^^ I gave the source.
Thanks my friend..!!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

You gave the source only after prasad_den told.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

^^ ya


----------



## hyde (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

What you need:
your downloaded .avi file
nero 
a DVD write drive

Nerovision is what you'll need for avi releases. In the right hand there's a menu of options. Click add video files and browse for your avi download file. At the bottom there is a bar telling you how much space has been used and a drop down menu that will say DVD as default. Choose your type of dvd here, it should change thequality automatically to match the disk space available.

Click next. You will come to a menu create window. If you don't want to make a menu, go to the top right hand corner drop down box and select do not creat a menu. If you do, start off with title menu only (it's easier, and all i've done so far). Double click on the menu preview to get into the editing section. Create the menus etc with titles, change the background fonts etc. Just have a go mess around you'll come up with something.

Then click next until you come to a window with a remote control (should be next twice). In here you can preview the menu you've created. A rather neat thing i reckon.

Click next again, select the burn drive, give the volume name the name of the film or something similar. If you want to back up or create later click write to hard drive (from which just create a data disk with the files) or close other unimportant stuff down and click burn. Then wait until it's finished.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

spam


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

is there any method by which i can squeeze 3-4 movies in a single layer dvd ( low quality) like those pirated dvds ........... ??


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

alas... u gave the source


----------



## utsav (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*



harryneopotter said:


> is there any method by which i can squeeze 3-4 movies in a single layer dvd ( low quality) like those pirated dvds ........... ??




i can squeeze upto 7 movies in a single dvd using simple-divX


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*



harryneopotter said:


> is there any method by which i can squeeze 3-4 movies in a single layer dvd ( low quality) like those pirated dvds ........... ??


 
U can do that by converting .avi file to divx format it will reduce file and then u can easily write 6 to 7 movies in 1 DVD. 

There are freeware softwares that can convert the avi file to Divx.

*@utsav
we and u wrote this at the same time infact which software did u use to convert to Divx.*


----------



## utsav (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

Simple divx is the best and fastest


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

^^ does it reduce any quality..???


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

Compression does comes with quality loss as Divx is a lossy format.

But the output should be good enough & you can't find any significant quality loss with Divx.

One more thing :

Can we create menus for divx encoded .avi files on DVD. If so How ? - very much needed.


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

i dont think u can.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

guys .. i meant 3-4 movies in a single dvd in .vob format (DVD VIDEO) so that i can play on old dvd players which dnt support divx. 
Is there any way ... like those pirated dvds (4 in 1, 5 in 1 etc ) which can be playe on a stand alone dvd player.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

Hmmmmm.................I am just guessing. It may be possible by using DVD Shrink and choosing your custom compression but give a goby to quality  and I think your question should rather go into Question and Answer


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*



harryneopotter said:


> guys .. i meant 3-4 movies in a single dvd in .vob format (DVD VIDEO) so that i can play on old dvd players which dnt support divx.
> Is there any way ... like those pirated dvds (4 in 1, 5 in 1 etc ) which can be playe on a stand alone dvd player.



If you use Nero 6 and above you can. 
Nero Start Smart->Make DVD Video->More->Video Options->Dvd Video->Extended Play as shown below

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/1258/nerodvdlpor7.th.jpg

And don't ask for source, its myself.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## Ponmayilal (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

^A good one @ NucleusKore. Donno why it never occurred to anyone.(Even I have seen that extended play stuff and all.) But basically it may be because none felt the need for it.With DVD media available at a good and cheap price such stuffing at the expense of quality may perhaps be not desirable, unless one has a compelling need for it.

If anyone has tried, they may share their experiences.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

Thank you, vaibhavtek referred someone to this thread today, so I saw it. Its an old thread.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial :How to burn AVI DivX XviD MPEG Limewire YouTube and iTunes movie to DVD*

^^ Ya correctly said i reffered this thread here...!!!


----------

